# Earthquake insurance ?



## ianthy (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi

With the current events - just thinking i will need to get my insurance policy out and check what is and is not covered. Do normal builidngs insurance policies cover Earthquakes?

thks


----------



## Eugenio (Jul 26, 2011)

No, never.

In case of "natural disaster" our Government gives special helps about money. More, usually, it suspends taxes payment and so on.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Earthquake insurance is covered on most home insurance policies here in Portugal so I am surprised that you say they are not in Italy.

Suggest you call your insurance company and find out exactly what your coverage is


----------

